# Wird buffed.de leerer?



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,

mir kommt es irgendwie so vor, als ob Buffed.de in letzter Zeit um einiges leerer geworden ist. Wo früher fast im minutentakt irgendwo neue Threads auftauchten, hat man mitlerweile in diversen unterforen (insbesondere im OT) doch schon extreme "durststrecken". 

Btw mal so ne Frage nebenbei: könnte man nicht prinzipiell die Foren der Zeitschriften von Computecmedia AG zusammenlegen? So gäbe es ein größeres Spektrum an Usern und mehr möglichkeiten, z.B. im zuge mit PCGameshardware detailierte Foren bezüglich Hardware und mit den anderen Zeitschriften auch eine Anlaufstelle für Konsolenspiele, etc. So könnte man den Usern einfach "mehr" bieten.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir kommt es irgendwie so vor, als ob Buffed.de in letzter Zeit um einiges leerer geworden ist. Wo früher fast im minutentakt irgendwo neue Threads auftauchten, hat man mitlerweile in diversen unterforen (insbesondere im OT) doch schon extreme "durststrecken".



Die größte Userschaft auf buffed ist die WoW-Community - schwindendes Interesse am Spiel macht sich dann auch in den anderen nicht Spielethematischen Foren bemerkbar.



> Btw mal so ne Frage nebenbei: könnte man nicht prinzipiell die Foren der Zeitschriften von Computecmedia AG zusammenlegen? So gäbe es ein größeres Spektrum an Usern und mehr möglichkeiten, z.B. im zuge mit PCGameshardware detailierte Foren bezüglich Hardware und mit den anderen Zeitschriften auch eine Anlaufstelle für Konsolenspiele, etc. So könnte man den Usern einfach "mehr" bieten.



Abgesehen davon, dass es sich um unterschiedliche Userdatenbanken handelt - Glaub mir...das willst du nicht. *g*


----------



## Martel (20. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die größte Userschaft auf buffed ist die WoW-Community - schwindendes Interesse am Spiel macht sich dann auch in den anderen nicht Spielethematischen Foren bemerkbar.
> 
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass es sich um unterschiedliche Userdatenbanken handelt - Glaub mir...das willst du nicht. *g*




Naja, das stimmt schon mit dem WoW usern. Aber dennoch empfinde ich es auch als "extrem" gerade. Aber gut. Jedes Forum hat höhen und updates Tiefen. Ist denke ich normal.

@Sin was treibst du eigentlich so im Augenblick? Aion?

@Zam: gönne dir mal ein Pause von Blasc... Weihnachten ist vorbei ;-)


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die größte Userschaft auf buffed ist die WoW-Community - schwindendes Interesse am Spiel macht sich dann auch in den anderen nicht Spielethematischen Foren bemerkbar.
> 
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass es sich um unterschiedliche Userdatenbanken handelt - Glaub mir...das willst du nicht. *g*



Deswegen ja die Idee, die foren zusammenlegen. Ok, dass mit den Datenbanken könnt natürlich ein Problem sein, aber ich sehe viele Leute zu multiplattformen wie Onlinewelten, Gamona, etc abwandern. Die Userschaft der anderen Foren wie PCGames etc kenn ich natürlich nicht.

@ Martel: Momentan zock ich eigentlich gar nichts, bin immernoch dabei Bewerbungen zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht sollt ich mich mal bei buffed bewerben, wenn ich bedenke wie viele Guides ich schon geschrieben habe ^^


----------



## Martel (20. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte du warst so begeistert von Aion? Hoffe es klappt mit deinen Bewerbungen bald ist wieder neues Geschäftsjahr.


Naja etwas mehr könnte es schon sein. Macht sin mal zum mod. verdient hätte er das.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Haha, ich und Moderator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd auffallen wenn schon wieder ein Frontline Member Moderator wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zam: Wie wäre es zumindest in jedem Computec Forum mit einer Weiterleitung auf die entsprechenden Websites/Foren, einfach um die Leute aufmerksam zu machen, dass es noch was anderes gibt? ^^ So ähnlich halt wie bei Guildwars, Sto, etc.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> @Zam: Wie wäre es zumindest in jedem Computec Forum mit einer Weiterleitung auf die entsprechenden Websites/Foren, einfach um die Leute aufmerksam zu machen, dass es noch was anderes gibt? ^^ So ähnlich halt wie bei Guildwars, Sto, etc.



http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Spieleforum/Online-B3011/?mc=38991
Siehst du da irgend nen WoW-Thread? (Abgesehn vom Sticky)
Ich glaub die Leute wissen bereits, dass es buffed.de gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wird ja auf PCG oft Werbung für Buffed gemacht (und vice versa)


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2010)

Zudem gibts noch die MMOre, mit eigenem Forum.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Zudem gibts noch die MMOre, mit eigenem Forum.



Das Forum ist ja noch unbelebter als buffed ^^


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Buffed wird leerer? mhm sagen wir teils teils...im mittwochsthread war heut wirklich sehr wenig los. Aber könnte auch an den anderen 2-3 Mittwochsthread gelegen haben wo die leute drin gespammt haben...
Und joar Ich finde schon das es immer weniger werden. Ich denke das liegt dran das sie zu sehr mit spielen beschäftigt sind


----------



## Pente (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Buffed wird leerer? mhm sagen wir teils teils...im mittwochsthread war heut wirklich sehr wenig los. Aber könnte auch an den anderen 2-3 Mittwochsthread gelegen haben wo die leute drin gespammt haben...
> Und joar Ich finde schon das es immer weniger werden. Ich denke das liegt dran das sie zu sehr mit spielen beschäftigt sind


Hmmm das würde heißen, dass sie früher weniger mit Spielen beschäftigt waren als jetzt. Klingt irgendwie unlogisch. Was man jedoch stark beobachten kann ist der Spielerschwund bei MMOs allgemein. Frei nach dem Motto "kennst du eins, kennst du alle" haben einige im Moment wohl die Nase gestrichen voll von MMO Titeln. Noch dazu weil vergangene Releases nicht unbedingt immer den positivsten Eindruck hinterlassen haben.


----------



## Martel (20. Januar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Hmmm das würde heißen, dass sie früher weniger mit Spielen beschäftigt waren als jetzt. Klingt irgendwie unlogisch. Was man jedoch stark beobachten kann ist der Spielerschwund bei MMOs allgemein. Frei nach dem Motto "kennst du eins, kennst du alle" haben einige im Moment wohl die Nase gestrichen voll von MMO Titeln. Noch dazu weil vergangene Releases nicht unbedingt immer den positivsten Eindruck hinterlassen haben.



Ich bin auch si einer: 7 Monate Wow pause, dann Wow 2 Monate Hexer 80, und dann? Wieder die gleichen instanzen, ne, Hardmode? Ne ist kein Content, pvp geht nicht wenn man keine PVE Farmerei macht. Ergo wieder gekündigt. Das gleiche aber auch in anderen MMO´s. Irgendwie habe ich dieses MMO Wir sind eine Welt und du MUST Zeit versenken um alles zu sehen satt.

Derzeit ist Borderlands ne nette Abwechslung, aber wirklich spielen tue ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

ich schließ mich martel an ich hab jetzt auch aufgehört 

und spiel grad star wars the force unleashed und Dead space (ich krieg schon wieder n schock wenn ich nur dran denken :O )


edit: das kann man natürlich auch auf einen gewissen user zurückführen der nichts besseres zu tun hat als immer und überall zu provozieren :/


----------



## Mindadar (21. Januar 2010)

ich mag keine anderen onlinegames einzige spiel was ich mal testen werde ist Runes of Magic mehr aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Also morgens war das Buffed Forum ja schon immer eher spärlich besucht aber in letzter Zeit ists schon extrem geworden.


----------



## Niranda (24. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es sich um unterschiedliche Userdatenbanken handelt - Glaub mir...das willst du nicht. *g*



Zam, hast du Blizzard in den letzten Monaten beobachtet?^^
Die haben einfach alle Accounts in einen großen Account reingeschoben und den rest fast gelöscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das heißt dann nachher "Computec-Media-AG-Battle.net" oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ma ernsthaft, mehrere größere Foren zusammenlegen sprengst meist den Server, macht alles langsamer und unübersichtlicher. Mal davon ab, dass Zam nicht mehr Gott spielen kann und seine Macht teilen muss - was mal gar nicht in Frage kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ne ma ernsthaft, mehrere größere Foren zusammenlegen sprengst meist den Server, macht alles langsamer und unübersichtlicher. Mal davon ab, dass Zam nicht mehr Gott spielen kann und seine Macht teilen muss - was mal gar nicht in Frage kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist nichtmal der Grund und Teilen müsste nichtmal eintreffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich will bestimmte Communities hier nicht bashen. *g*


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn das Forum leerer wird - heisst das es gibt nur noch 3 "Ich wurde gehacked"-Threads am Tag?
Ich für meinen Teil würde damit klar kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (24. Januar 2010)

Das würde bedeuten, dass keiner mehr da wäre, den du flamen könntest und auch niemand der dich flamt weil du mal wieder geflamt hast. ^^

Würdest du damit wirklich klar kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2010)

Du übersiehst dass ich nur Leuten entsprechend begegne die dies selbst provoziert haben.


----------



## Karius (24. Januar 2010)

Gut, ich muss eingestehen, dass ich insgeheim angenommen habe, dass dir das eine gewisse Freude bereitet. Daher kommt die Annahme, dass du das völlige fehlen solcher Posts zumindest mit einem weinenden Auge betrachten müsstest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (24. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr mal überlegt, das sowas auch an einigen Asozialen usern die sich aber noch am Rande der Netticette bewegen(dennoch Leuten auf den Sack gehen dank der geheimhaltung des Internets), das neue Forum einfach nur "Scheiße" finden oder aber einige der sinnfreien News(die nicht wirklich als News gelten) oder die 10000 Fehler/Falschübersetzungen(nein ich gebe keine besonderen Beispiele) oder oder oder.

Wie schon gesagt Buffed Lebt von den WoWspieler, die meisten WoWspieler haben ein eigenes WoWforum oder Holen sich neue Infos vorallem auf MMOchampions und addons auf Curse.
Gut Buffed ist zwar meines wissens die beste Deutsch WoWinfoseite(neben der Hauptseite) aber der stärkste 3 Jährige im Sandkaste Kann immernoch nicht einen Ausgewachsenen Mann in der Blüte seiner Jahre und Gesundheit schlagen.

Ich persönlich werd Wohl auch mal ne pause machen weil mir einige User auf den sack gehen und schau vielleicht in ein paar wochen oder monaten mal wieder rein... so long(und ja ich weiß hier kann mans nicht allen recht machen bla^^)

Ich wünsch euch noch was bla bye bye.

P.S. die Buffedzeitschrift ist stellenweise auch leider manchmal ein witz einige infos kommen raus wenn sie 100 mal auf inet seiten oder so durchgekaut wurden und und und... nette zeitung aber in meinen augen keine 6 euro wert, für casuals die nicht im netz suchen wollen oder ohne netz(wobei wozu brauch ich eine internet mmo zeitschrift ohne inet^^) sicher ne nette idee aber sonst... naja für 1-3 euro würde ich sie mir wohl auch zulegen oder wenn öfters sinnvolle xtras wie spielegegenstände oder die neten postkarten/instanzgudkarten oder poster wie am anfang drinne wären, aber so bleibt sie nur eine mittelmäßige zeitschrift mit einem hauptteil an wow und dazu gibt es ja leider gottes mehr als genug zeitschriften...


----------



## Sin (25. Januar 2010)

Dennoch denke ich, dass buffed so langsam noch alternative Pfade einschlagen sollte. Noch ist WoW gut dabei, aber das wird nicht unendlich so weiter gehen. Früher oder später muss eine alternative gefunden werden und das geht in die Richtung einer "echten" MMO Plattform. Ich muss sagen, was die News angeht, hat sich buffed schon in eine positive Richtung entwickelt. Wo vor einem Jahr noch überwiegend WoW News waren, gibt es nun eine ganze Bandbreite an anderen News zu diversen MMOs, das find ich gut. Dennoch denke ich, dass buffed durch das fehlverhalten einiger User doch schon einen kleinen Imageschaden bekommen hat, da würd ich mir noch mehr durchsetzungsvermögen der Mods wünschen, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (25. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Dennoch denke ich, dass buffed so langsam noch alternative Pfade einschlagen sollte. Noch ist WoW gut dabei, aber das wird nicht unendlich so weiter gehen. Früher oder später muss eine alternative gefunden werden und das geht in die Richtung einer "echten" MMO Plattform. Ich muss sagen, was die News angeht, hat sich buffed schon in eine positive Richtung entwickelt. Wo vor einem Jahr noch überwiegend WoW News waren, gibt es nun eine ganze Bandbreite an anderen News zu diversen MMOs, das find ich gut. Dennoch denke ich, dass buffed durch das fehlverhalten einiger User doch schon einen kleinen Imageschaden bekommen hat, da würd ich mir noch mehr durchsetzungsvermögen der Mods wünschen, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das alt bekannte Problem. buffed als Redaktion ist Teil eines großen Verlags. Ein Unternehmen also. Ein Unternehmen versucht ständig den Gewinn zu maximieren und insofern richtet sich das Angebot auch immer nach der Masse. Das ist heute so und das wird auch in x Jahren noch so sein. Auch wenn der MMO Markt im Allgemeinen sehr stark an Spielern verliert ist WoW nach wie vor im deutschsprachigem Raum unangefochten die Nummer 1. Das wird sich auch im Laufe diesen Jahres nicht mehr ändern. Im Gegenteil man kann jetzt eigentlich schon damit rechnen, dass Cataclysm alle Verkaufsrekorde der bisherigen WoW Addons in den Schatten stellen wird. Marketingtechnisch ist das nächste WoW Addon einfach ein Geniestreich. Seit TBC wünschen sich schon sehr viele Spieler, auch sehr viele die längst kein WoW mehr spielen, eine Überarbeitung der alten Welt. Endlich überall fliegen, das alte Azeroth nochmal neu erkunden. Die beiden neuen Rassen tun ihr übriges zum "Softreset" von WoW: ein Großteil der WoW Spieler wird mit dem neuen Addon das Spiel nochmal von vorn starten und die Welt aufs neue für sich entdecken.

Mal sehen wie sich der MMO Markt weiter entwickelt für 2010 sag ich ganz klar, dass WoW alle anderen Spiele mal wieder in den Schatten stellen wird. Was 2011 dann bringt liegt noch in den Sternen ... der ein oder andere hat die Anspielung hoffentlich verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wahooka (25. Januar 2010)

Ohne mich weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen: Ich denke mal die größe des Servers, welcher ALLE Foren der Computec (wir reden hier von ca. 21 - die alle ziemlich viele Beiträge und Aktivität haben) beinhalten soll, wäre ziemlich teuer, unübersichtlich und (wenn es nicht grade DER absolute Traumserver ist^^) ziemlich lahm. Aber die Konvetierungsarbeit würde sicher auch ein paar Tage in Anspruch nehmen^^

so, nun zum Thema: buffed.de gibt es schon ziemlich lange - und es gab auch in der Vergangenheit ein paar Zeitweise Inaktiverer Tage/Wochen. Das Forenlayout wird da auch einen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen, wenn ein paar User weniger Online sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

Buffed lebt nun mal durch die Leute in den MMO Bereichen des Forums und wir als Gott und die Weltler sind halt einfach n paar ungeliebte kinder wenn wir verschwinden dann fällts einfach nicht auf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (27. Januar 2010)

Ich finde eins der größten Probleme die buffed.de ansich hat, ist die Community selbst.
Es bedarf keinerlei Schwierigkeit im Forum Sinnlose bis extrem unfreundliche Einträge zu finden.
Ich für mich kann sagen das ich dadurch immer weniger Lust habe diese Seite aktiv zu nutzen.
Ich hatte z.B. mal überlegt buffed Premnium zu erwerben, um dort den Blog besser nutzen zu können,
auch im Forum bin ich viel weniger unterwegs als am Anfang noch.

Ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen, jedoch habe ich ein wenig das Gefühl, das dies ein Mitgrund ist..


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

Unabhängig davon, ob WoW weiterhin Spitzenreiter ist und es auch noch bleibt. Jedes Unternehmen dass auf Profit aus ist (und dazu gehört buffed nunmal auch) Plant ja nicht 2 Wochen im vorraus, sondern entwickelt eine Unternehmensstrategie die Teilweise 2,3 oder sogar 5 Jahre in die Zukunft reicht.
Ich stell mir halt dabei vor, dass buffed eher die gänzliche onlinespiel Schiene fährt. Dazu gehören für mich dann neben normalen mmorpgs auch browsergames, f2p mmos, etc. 
Buffed.de sollte dabei weiterhin als Startseite dienen mit einer übersicht über den gesamten onlinecontent mit news, blogs, etc. 
Den rest stell ich mir so vor wie bei atreia.buffed.de vor. Jedes Spiel erhält eine eine eigene Start- und contentseite ähnlich wie bei aion. Diese agieren selbstständiger, buffed stellt dafür die ganzen foren. Dies würde mehr user anlocken und auch dauerhafter binden (Wer wirklich informationen über Spiele wie momentan swtor, mortal online, etc sucht, der orientiert sich halt nicht an buffed. Das heißt dann wieder weniger user, weniger werbeklicks, weniger einnahmen.) 

Ich weiß, ich seh es komplett anders als andere, und so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, reagieren intern schon einige allergisch auf meinem namen :-(


----------



## Pente (28. Januar 2010)

Der Verlag als Ganzes plant für derartige Zeiträume, mit Sicherheit. Die einzelnen Redaktionen und deren Zukunft hängt einfach von sehr vielen Faktoren ab. Wenn von heute auf morgen niemand mehr MMORPGs spielen würde (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, aber nehmen wir es einfach mal an) dann steht buffed vor einem riesen Problem. Der Unique Selling Point von buffed geht von einem Tag auf den anderen einfach verloren. Man steht dann vor der Wahl das Konzept des Magazins komplett zu überarbeiten und sich praktisch direkt mit der nächsten Ausgabe in neuem Gewand zu präsentieren oder die Zeitschrift wird eingestellt. Das sowas ganz schnell gehen kann zeigte Anfang 2009 der Axel Springer Verlag mit der Einstellung des Jugend Magazins YAM.

Alle MMORPGs abzudecken ist für eine Redaktion schlichtweg nicht möglich. Da übersteigen die Kosten und der Aufwand enorm den dadurch erzielten Gewinn. Es wäre unter dem Strich ein Verlust der, wenn man an dem Konzept festhalten würde, über kurz oder lang zum Aus der Zeitschrift führt oder eben wieder dahin wo man heute ist. Man darf das nicht immer aus dem Aspekt "ich würde gern auch mal eine News über Spiel XY lesen" sehen. News muss jemand schreiben, dieser jemand möchte dafür bezahlt werden. Das ist das kleinstmöglichste Kostenmodel. Wenn wir über Artikel in Zeitschriften reden dann steigt das ganze nochmal. Zu dem der den Artikel schreibt kommt noch jemand der den Artikel layoutet. Zum Layouter kommt noch jemand der Korrektur liest. Diese Menschen arbeiten alle nicht umsonst. Die logische Schlussfolgerung darauß ist, dass man sich auf den Kern beschränkt: was interessiert ein Großteil der Leser / der Community? Man beschränkt sich also zum großen Teil auf die Infos die einen Großteil der Community und Leser interessieren.

Es gibt Portale wie Onlinewelten die nahezu jedes Spiel abdecken bzw dies wollen. Das Geschäftsmodel das dahinter steht ist jedoch ein völlig anderes. Onlinewelten ist ein kleines Unternehmen, wenige Leute die sich um Technik, Werbung und Koordination kümmern. Sämtliche Unterportale zu den Spielen werden von Schülern, Studenten und freiwilligen kostenlos in ihrer Freizeit gemacht. Für Onlinewelten ein lohnendes Geschäft schließlich verdienen die paar wenigen Angestellten durch die Werbeeinnahmen indirekt an ihren kostenlosen Arbeitskräften. Im ersten Moment klingt das ja ganz gut oder? Das Unternehmen macht Gewinn, alle Spiele sind abgedeckt und somit alle zufrieden? Nein. Denn eines bleibt auf der Strecke: die Qualität der Artikel, News und Berichte!


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn normale Sser stärker eingebunden werden würden (komisches deutsch). Aber was die Qualität angeht: Kannst du dich noch an die Diskussion über die Bild erinnern? Die Artikel in der Bild sind alles andere als qualitativ hochwertig, aber dennoch hat sie die höchste Auflage in Deutschland. Ich persönlich trenne von mir aus aber buffed.de und buffed das Magazin.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2010)

Die User können hier doch schon verdammt viel machen: Guides schreiben, Usernews verfassen, MyBuffed-Aktionen ins Leben rufen, Klassensprecher, Moderation... jeder User der etwas dazu tun will findet genügend Möglichkeiten dies zu tun.


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

Finde ich nicht. Guides habe ich bereits zu genüge geschrieben, doch die meisten vergammeln irgendwo im Forum. Habe sogar schon einen Artikel geschrieben und an redaktion@buffed.de geschickt - Antwort bis heute nicht bekommen. Usernews ist so ein Thema, oft sind relevante news eh schon auf der startseite. Moderator wird nicht jeder der es auch sein will (wobei auch nicht jeder geeignet ist). Klassensprecher gibt es nur für WoW, ein Spiel was ich nicht spiele.


----------



## Pente (28. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich finde es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn normale Sser stärker eingebunden werden würden (komisches deutsch). Aber was die Qualität angeht: Kannst du dich noch an die Diskussion über die Bild erinnern? Die Artikel in der Bild sind alles andere als qualitativ hochwertig, aber dennoch hat sie die höchste Auflage in Deutschland. Ich persönlich trenne von mir aus aber buffed.de und buffed das Magazin.


Bei der BILD bin ich immer sehr vorsichtig. Unabhängig davon ob ich die Zeitung, oder ihren Schreibstil, persönlich nun mag oder nicht, muss jedem eines klar sein: die BILD-Zeitung hat nicht nur mit sehr weitem Abstand die höchste verkaufte Auflage in Deutschland, sondern auch sehr sehr gutes Personal. Die Redakteure der Bild sind durch die Bank alle extrem gut und mit durchschnittlicher Leistung kommt man dort auch nicht hin.

Man kann nun also von Usern eingerechte Artikel unter keinen Umständen mit den Artikeln in der BILD vergleichen. Ich weiss, dass es für viele sicherlich schwer vorzustellen ist, dass bei der BILD derart hochkarätiges Personal sitzt aber das ist durchaus so. Die wissen ganz genau was sie wie in Szene setzen müssen, dass es einschlägt und ihre Auflage bestätigt das ja nur zu gut.


----------

